# reasonably good, readily available, Rum...



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not supposed to be drinking much alcohol, and I know absolutely nothing about Rum, but I've got it into my head that what I really need this year is a Hot Buttered Rum. So I'm asking for some suggestions about what would be a decent, readily available Rum to use for such a purpose...hopefully even available in "airplane bottles" so that I might even try a couple different brands.

Thanks for all suggestions, I'm flying blind on this one.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Sailor Jerry... I love this stuff. It's not expensive, and I never have trouble finding it. It's my favorite spiced rum.

Rum | Rum Recipes | Rum Bartenders


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A dark Rum is the best for this drink and when you get the right one it's magic.

Here are my choices:
*Old New Orleans Amber Rum* $16.99. 
*Ron Abuelo Anejo Rum* $12.99. 
*McDowell's No.1 Celebration Matured XXX Rum* $22. This one is incredible when you can find it.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

bacardi anejo, or ocho, or 8 (ocho and 8 are different)

ron rico is a good puerto rican rum as well....

I am trying to think of some cheaper stuff for you. 

Tortuga rum is another great rum, but its pretty hard to find. But its worth it if you do


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anejo....now there's a name with some familiarity...lol...

thanks for the suggestions so far guys...may have to hit up the liquor store tomorrow...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Just posted this in the latest adult purchase thread. Little pricey, but well worth the money. Good deals can be found....


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

A bottle of Raw Power Shiraz
6 pack of Lagunitas Brown Shuggah


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Just posted this in the latest adult purchase thread. Little pricey, but well worth the money. Good deals can be found....


Oh yeah,,,goes without saying and this is some pretty good stuff as well,,just picked up a liter of this a couple weeks ago in the Caymans for $12...great deal for some Cuban Rum.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

So, is Puerto Rican Rum something to shoot for, or is their a favored (legal) manufacturing nation?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> So, is Puerto Rican Rum something to shoot for, or is their a favored (legal) manufacturing nation?


I'd go for Dominican rum as their stuff is pretty light (coffee still) with good access to fresh bourbon casks (good wood policy) and inexpensive. I would favour Matusalem 15yr but the Brugal extra Viexo is nothing to sneeze at either.

If you can get the Bacardi 8yr in a 50ml bottle I'd go that way. Lots of similarity to Dominican rum there...


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> So, is Puerto Rican Rum something to shoot for, or is their a favored (legal) manufacturing nation?


I am pureto rican, so my opinion is pretty null here....

But they have been making rum for a very very very long time. I am pretty sure there two biggest exports are rum, and sugar cane....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Oh yeah,,,goes without saying and this is some pretty good stuff as well,,just picked up a liter of this a couple weeks ago in the Caymans for $12...great deal for some Cuban Rum.


Very nice. I've yet to try any brand of Havana rum and I'm hoping to do so someday. Just wish I had a way of getting it. Will not be out of the States till October when the wife and I visit our honeymoon spot in Playa Del Carmen.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I really enjoy Ron Zacapa 23, can be bought for anywhere between $30 and $40 depending on how good your liquor store situation is where you live.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm a rum noob but I really like Pyrat over ice and nothing else added. I think it's the sweetness that appeals to me.

I also like (but not a s much as Pyrat):

Zaya Gran Reserva 12 Year Old Estate
Ron Zacapa 23
Ron Pampero Aniversario

I'm still tasting and finding direction but I think I'll always have a bottle of Pyrat (and probably the Zaya listed above) on hand.

I did have some Cruzan aged rum which I didn't care too much for on its own but was fantastic mixed with cola. The problem is I don't want to use pricey rum for a mixer.

I'm thinking a bottle of Depaz Amber or something from Appleton will be my next to try.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> I really enjoy Ron Zacapa 23, can be bought for anywhere between $30 and $40 depending on how good your liquor store situation is where you live.


+Infinity. So good!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

I would personally stay away from any of the sipping rums (Zacapa, Pyrat, Zaya, etc) as they would be wasted in a recipe like this. Those are better off straight or over a couple ice cubes. You definitely want a dark rum, something with some nutty flavors, like a Myers, but I wouldn't be concerned as long as it is a dark rum. Just don't spend too much on the dark rum, it will be lost in this recipe. 

Another good choice, which sounds pretty good, is using a spiced rum, would be a nice little kick to the recipe. I would second the Sailor Jerry's on this. Most spiced rums get lost in the mixer (Captain Morgans) because they have such a low alcohol percentage. Sailor Jerry's is a lot more potent, and in my opinion, a lot more flavorful spiced rum when mixed.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Very nice. I've yet to try any brand of Havana rum and I'm hoping to do so someday. Just wish I had a way of getting it. Will not be out of the States till October when the wife and I visit our honeymoon spot in Playa Del Carmen.


When I go back next year I'm getting plenty of bottles of this...all 3 in fact...regular, 7 year and 15 year. The 7 year is so good with just an ice cube and the 15 year is just so good you don't want to spoil it with anything else. Keep in touch with me and may have to get you a bottle next time I go to the Caymans and send it to you in disguise with no return address. lol


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Flor De Cana is a Nicaraguan Rum which is really good mixer and isnt that expensive. I had been to the distilley in honduras a few time (I think I was supplying the whole damn base while I was down there. I really liked the darker rums they have but the reserve is awesome but pricey now I guess ( I was given a bottle than)


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm making a list today and going to go out looking...Now I can't decide If I should get something that would be good in that HBR that I can't get out of my mind, but that I will likely drink 1 or 2 of then never drink again...or get a decent "sipping" Rum that I might revisit several times a year. I know, the answer seems as it should be obvious, but to me, it's not.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cruzan dark, cost me $11.20 a bottle. I like it anyway.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm making a list today and going to go out looking...Now I can't decide If I should get something that would be good in that HBR that I can't get out of my mind, but that I will likely drink 1 or 2 of then never drink again...or get a decent "sipping" Rum that I might revisit several times a year. I know, the answer seems as it should be obvious, but to me, it's not.


That Sailor Jerry also goes realllllly good with Diet Coke, or Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Flor De Cana 7 is an excellent mixing rum, for the price, you can't beat it. Now, the 18 year old is a great sipper, especially with a Nicaraguan cigar.


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Appleton Estate


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Appleton 21 yr old or 30 yr old
If you want to go cheap with ok aged rum then look below:
El Dorado 15 yr old
Mount Gay Extra Old


----------

